# عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف



## الملك العقرب (25 يناير 2008)

عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف  
† ☺♀ ‡ ♂ ♀ ♪ ♫ ☼ ► ◄ ↕ ¶ § ▬ ↨ ↑ ↓ → ☻
لو تسمحى ممكن اقولك بتتعمل ازاى 
بص يا سيدى 
ثبت ايدك على مفتاح
Alt
وبعدين اكتب الرقم اللى قدام الشكل
اكتب الارقام من الشمال لليمين 
وقولى على النتيجة
† 0134
☺ 0.1
♀ 0.12
‡ 01234567
♂ 11
♀ 12
♪ 13
♫ 14
☼ 15
► 16
◄ 17
↕ 18
¶ 20
§ 21
▬ 22
↨ 23
↑ 24
↓ 25
→ 26
← 27
∟ 28
↔ 29
▲ 30
▼ 31
* 42
♦ 3.4
♠ 3.6
◘ 3.8
☻ 3.2
♥ 3.3
♣ 3.5
• 3.7
○ 3.9
وعشان تتطمن اكتر افتح ورقة 
word وجرب فيها

قبل ماتعمل اى رقم ثبت ايدك على مفتاح 
alt
وبعدين اكتب الرقم وخلى بالك الشكل مش هايظهر الا لما تشيل ايدك من على المفتاح
ممكن اقول ملحوظة بسيطة 
لمديرين الجروبات وتقريبا مش انا بس اللى بضايق منها 
ان بعض مديرين الجروبات بيحزفوا التوقيع 
طيب لية انت مش هاتخسر حاجة 
بس اللى عامل الموضوع وبينشرة على الجروب دة تعبان فى الموضوع ومش منتظر مقابل منك لكن اقل حاجة انك متغيرش فى التوقيع ان كان لينك او اسم او غيرة 
وصلوا من اجلى 
منقول​


----------



## Piatro (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

فكرة هايلة وربنا يعوضك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

بس فى طريقة اسهل   start -----> all program ------>Accessories------>System Tools----->Character Map

وتختار لانى لكل خط فيه الاشكال بتاعته


----------



## شنودة بستان (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

شكرا يا جميل على الفكره الرائعه دى


----------



## mina1 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

*شكرا على المعلومة يا ملك​*


----------



## emy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

_حلوه اوووووووووووى_
_شكرا يا ملك_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

مرسي يا اخوتي ربنا يبارك حيتكم


----------



## abn yso3 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

*مرسى ليك ياملك على المعلومه الهايله الرب يباركك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

مرسي يا جميل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

*ميرسي يا ملك علي المعلومه الجميله دي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

ربنا يبارك حياتك خدنا بركة


----------



## †+Rosita+† (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

*مرسي ليك على المعلومات الجميلة دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

مرسي جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ayman_r (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

شكرا علي الموضوع 
ومعلومه جديده


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

مرسي يا حبي ربنا يبركك


----------



## osamr (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

شكرأ خالص  علي المعلومه الجميله دي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الامام العادل (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

شكرا جزيلا
لا اله الا الله   محمدرسول الله


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*



osamr قال:


> شكرأ خالص علي المعلومه الجميله دي
> ربنا يباركك


مرسي جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*



الامام العادل قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


شكرا يا حبي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christina.26 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

مشكوووووووور كتير على الطريقـهـ

بجـد حلـوه ومميزٍه

christina​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*



christina.26 قال:


> مشكوووووووور كتير على الطريقـهـ​
> 
> بجـد حلـوه ومميزٍه​
> 
> christina​


ربنا يخليك و يبارك حايتك


----------



## الاسيوي (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

شكرا على المعلومات الهامة


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

مرسي يا باشا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## el_bashakiro (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عاوزتعمل اشكال زى دية بالكيبورد بس مش عارف*

مرسي علي مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

